# aufgelöst



## gonzalo attenborough

Fulano no sé Ciro war AUFGELöST. En algun lugar leí histerico y otros discreto. Puede tomar estas dos connotaciones? Ya sé me diran depende del contexto, del cual carezco. 

Gracias igual


----------



## uguban

Normalmente 'auflösen' significa 'disolver' (por ejemplo una pastilla en agua). En sentido figurado quiere decir que alguien ha llorado tanto que casi se ha disuelto en sus lágrimas. No sé qué decís en español. Alguién está desesperado, fuera de sí, algo así ¿no?


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Hecho un mar/valle de lagrimas? A flor de piel?


----------



## Sidjanga

> Hecho un mar/valle de lagrimas?


Sí, dependiendo del contexto, puede ser una aproximación muy buena.

También:
_Muy cansado.
Destrozado.
Desilusionado.
Completamente confundido.
Perturbado (por dolor o lo que sea)._
...
No se limita al tema de las lágrimas.





> A flor de piel?


Según tengo entendido, esta expresión se refiere más bien a tu disposición emocional en general, y no tanto a tu estado emocional actual, por lo que no creo que aquí sea una "traducción" adecuada. 
Según entiendo _a flor de piel_, en alemán diría algo como _(sehr) empfindlich.

_ _aufgelöst _lo estás en un momento/una situación dados por una razón normalmente muy concreta.


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Ayer una amiga me dijo lo que uguban y sigianga ponen en relación a las lagrimas, y tambien me dijo fatigadísimo/muy cansado, viendo la respuesta que ahora da Sigianga, me parece que se quedo corta.
Esta claro que depende del contexto.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Udo

_Aufgelöst_, aplicado a personas, yo lo traduciría con _estar (emocionalmente) alterado_, o muy nervioso, confuso. Pero la verdad que es algo más fuerte que nervioso.
Saludos


----------



## Dudu678

_¿De los nervios?_


----------



## Sidjanga

_Aufgelöst _no es _nervioso_. 
Es simplemente _destrozado/hecho polvo emocionalmente_, quizá al borde de las lágrimas o ya hecho un mar de lágrimas, aunque lo último no necesariamente.





> _¿De los nervios?_


No conozco bien la expresión, pero me suena a _muy nervioso _o a_ Lampenfieber_(?), que sería algo muy diferente.

¿En qué situaciones se usa?


----------



## Dudu678

Sí, _de los nervios_ significa muy nervioso, agitado, irascible en ocasiones_. _Por tanto sí hay un desequilibrio emocional, pero no del tipo que te haría tener ganas de llorar.


----------



## Sidjanga

Bueno, entonces parece que, dependiendo del contexto, en ciertas situaciones _de los nervios_ podría efectivamente valer como traducción de _aufgelöst_.

Qué difícil tratar de hacerse entender bien, ¿no?


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Dudu678 me parece que dió en la tecla la palabra guraría en torno al desequilibrio, desequilibrado entonces no?


----------



## Sidjanga

Ejemplos:

Aquí el caso más típico de "völlig aufgelöst".

El resto es más o menos lo mismo, aunque sin lágrimas, o la variante que se parece mucho a "de los nervios".


----------



## gonzalo attenborough

Muy grafica tu explicación !!


----------

